# Drain sink into ejector pit



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

It's not a wet vent. It's an individual vent and should not cause you an issue. But it is not acceptable pratice to tie a drain into the sump vent.


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. Is there a better way to plumb this?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

garrett1812 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Is there a better way to plumb this?


The only other way is to bust up the floor or find a waste line for the current rough in and tie into it.
If it was me- I'd use your plan and consider a pump that would handle any solids that would get by the sink


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

What if I put a new hole in the lid of the pit and attached the drain to that?


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

that would work, its more of the sump pump is not designed for any type of solids that could end up in the sump, when you convert to a sewer ejector pump you will be fine..


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reminder on waste. I do have to be careful to put liquids only. The sink has a pretty specific use, so there should be no problem with that.

If draining into a new hole in the lid will the sink be vented via the vent in the pit, or does something else need to be added to make it vented?


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you need to vent the sink as if it were hooking into a standard sewer, you can tap into the sump vent...use a 2 x 1 1/2 ty, remember to put ty in so the bull sweeps up for vent..


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you need to vent the sink as if it were hooking into a standard sewer, you can tap into the sump vent...use a 2 x 1 1/2 ty, remember to put ty in so the bull sweeps up for vent..


Doing this would I tap into the sump vent only for venting, or for draining also?


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

in reality you could do both..is it 100% code..no, but it will work without any issues...its just up to you, its your house..


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

Not sure what you mean by 'bull' and 'ty'. It would look like this?

Thanks!


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

that is the drain side, and the fitting you use to tie into the 2 inch is called a ty, you see how the side that goes to the trap, that is called the bull of a T, and how it angles down, well on the vent side you turn it the other way so the bull angles upward..depending on how far away the sink is from the 2 inch vent, you may have to run an additional vent back to the trap..


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the problem I see down the road for you, is the drain line for the pump is only 1 1/2 inch, minimum for a sewer ejector is 2 inch discharge, you will have to increase that line when you connect a bathroom to it..


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Garrett, cut in a 2x1.5" sanitary tee at the sump vent.
Then run an 1.5" trap arm as your picture shows. Support the trap arm from sagging and your done.
My UPC code allows a 1.5" trap arm length of 42" before preventing it. I believe IPC is a bit further in length.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

well you have quite a few options here now don't you...if it were mine..i would bust out concrete tap into the drain line going into pit ...for the 1 1/2 vent needed for tray I would tie onto sump vent back at the wall...


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

I certainly do have a lot of opinions. If my count is correct, between here and others I have talked to I now have five different suggestions. Including two which are the same but change the direction of the ty fitting. Very confusing. The sink isn't worth concrete work to me; I am only going to add it if its simple, otherwise I can do without. 

I guess I will see which looks easiest to undo, in case it doesnt work, and go that route!


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

6 foot IPC. vent to trap distance.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> 6 foot IPC. vent to trap distance.


Thank you.
So now it can be just like the picture, but the trap arm length increases.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Just run it to the vent on the pump pit. No ones going to lose sleep over it. That way you will not mess up your seals on the pit if you start needing it for the toilet.


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

Ghostmaker said:


> 6 foot IPC. vent to trap distance.


Sorry, not familiar with the terminology, what does this mean?


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that is the drain side, and the fitting you use to tie into the 2 inch is called a ty, you see how the side that goes to the trap, that is called the bull of a T, and how it angles down, well on the vent side you turn it the other way so the bull angles upward..depending on how far away the sink is from the 2 inch vent, you may have to run an additional vent back to the trap..


Just so its clear, diagram would look like this, except with the ty upside down?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

No. Do it as your drawing is.
Forget about an upside down fitting.
I haven't heard the term- ty or bull in ages. Must be an east coast thing. Do not put a tee in upside down when used as a drainage fitting.


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks, I was thinking that was the proper way to orient it.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

No problem. Sometimes when you get 4 plumbers from 4 regions of the country it gets interesting.... Good luck!


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the pic you have is fine if you dont need to add a vent, thats a ty you are showing, if you need a vent you use the ty but just turn it the other way..if you put your location in that would help on code for your area..and possible nick names that area uses..


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

TheEplumber said:


> No. Do it as your drawing is.
> Forget about an upside down fitting.
> I haven't heard the term- ty or bull in ages. Must be an east coast thing. Do not put a tee in upside down when used as a drainage fitting.


than what does the west coast call that fitting?:smile:


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

I come from the midwest and we call it a sanitary tee (san-t for short). Never heard ty before either.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

its short for tee wye...ty


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I know, but I never understood the y part. It's either a tee or its a y.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

TheEplumber said:


> I know, but I never understood the y part. It's either a tee or its a y.


a T would be straight sides on all 3 outlets, a ty is directional but used for venting just turned opposite from drainage, like a hybird...and a y is only installed 1 way...


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

here are the 3 a pvc T, a TY and a Y


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay let me clarify my comment.
It's either sanitary tee or a y 
I've plumbed in 5 states and very seldom heard a San tee called a ty. That's all I'm saying- it's simply regional terminology.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sanitary t or ty..same difference..but easier to say and write ty..not a Y


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just like new jersey calls the beach, the shore..in NY we call it a beach....semantics at its best...and confusing as hell..LOL


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Middle america calls it a san tee. A wye is like the letter.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

here we call them..1st tee... vent tee....2nd- tee.... sanitary tee...3rd- wye well a wye:wink2:


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Y is the fourth of july...................:biggrin2:


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

With this sink that will drain into the vent of the ejector pit, would it be okay to use one of these to connect the drain of my water softener, or should I just run a line to the floor drain?

http://www.menards.com/main/plumbin...450909980-c-9416.htm?tid=-5216628327659740522


----------

